# desired boost is lower than my actual boost



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

I have a 2014 Cruze 1.4L with 42lb injectors,flex fuel kit, bnr valve springs,catless downpipe,throttle body spacer,intake manifold spacer,k&n intake,gtx250 turbo and a bnr wastegate on my engine and just got it back from the shop getting a new timing chain cover and valve springs installed and I noticed my boost would go up to 28psi than drop down to 20psi immediately If anyone has suggestions let me know


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I would recommend taking a data log and sending it to your tuner for review.


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

JLL said:


> I would recommend taking a data log and sending it to your tuner for review.


I did but I’m doing my own touch’s and my wastegate actuator on like 1.5 full turns of preload and I’m trying to hold max psi like 25-27psi so I just want peoples opinions to see what others are doing


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Jsjr56 said:


> I did but I’m doing my own touch’s and my wastegate actuator on like 1.5 full turns of preload and I’m trying to hold max psi like 25-27psi so I just want peoples opinions to see what others are doing


Does your tuner know that you're mechanically changing the wastgate actuator settings? The wastgate actuator is controlled by a solinoid that is controlled by whatever your tuner programs into their calibration. You and your tuner need to make sure everyone's on the same page for good results.


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

JLL said:


> Does your tuner know that you're mechanically changing the wastgate actuator settings? The wastgate actuator is controlled by a solinoid that is controlled by whatever your tuner programs into their calibration. You and your tuner need to make sure everyone's on the same page for good results.


Yea I’ve told him but u can’t sit there and keep sending emails and catalogs to bnr cause it’ll take longer to get a response


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Jsjr56 said:


> u can’t sit there and keep sending emails and catalogs to bnr cause it’ll take longer to get a response


That's sad. 

Sometimes I can send my tuner 3-4 emails a day and I get responses with 30 minutes.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jsjr56 said:


> I did but I’m doing my own touch’s and my wastegate actuator on like 1.5 full turns of preload and I’m trying to hold max psi like 25-27psi so I just want peoples opinions to see what others are doing


It is not recommended at all to change the preload on a stock Cruze WGA.


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

JLL said:


> That's sad.
> 
> Sometimes I can send my tuner 3-4 emails a day and I get responses with 30 minutes.


What is the difference between tuners that have more customers and tunners who have a little less customers


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> It is not recommended at all to change the preload on a stock Cruze WGA.


It’s not a stock wastegate on the stock wastegate can’t really change the Length for preload I have a bnr one


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

JLL said:


> That's sad.
> 
> Sometimes I can send my tuner 3-4 emails a day and I get responses with 30 minutes.


Not what I ment that’s speech to text sucks


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Jsjr56 said:


> Not what I ment that’s speech to text sucks


Gotta love it


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Jsjr56 said:


> What is the difference between tuners that have more customers and tunners who have a little less customers


Vermont Tuning probably does have fewer customers than BNR since Vermont charges for major updates. However, IMO Vermont's customer service is awesome.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jsjr56 said:


> It’s not a stock wastegate on the stock wastegate can’t really change the Length for preload I have a bnr one


Back to what JLL said, wait for BNR before making changes.


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

JLL said:


> Vermont Tuning probably does have fewer customers than BNR since Vermont charges for major updates. However, IMO Vermont's customer service is awesome.


Jerry from bnr is awesome don’t get me wrong but they just got a mass amounts of people coming to them so I always like to get as many opinions as possible


Blasirl said:


> Back to what JLL said, wait for BNR before making changes.


i already got a response I need upgraded 60lb injectors to hold more


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jsjr56 said:


> Jerry from bnr is awesome don’t get me wrong but they just got a mass amounts of people coming to them so I always like to get as many opinions as possible
> 
> i already got a response I need upgraded 60lb injectors to hold more


Sorry I missed that. Before I had any understanding of what I was doing I stumbled across the 60lb injector vs/42lb injector dilema. Before you could not get the 60lb injectors tuned so it was a major stumbling block. Did Jerry say he was able to tune for them? At one time he said he could not. 

To tune for them you need to understand the fuel pump and how it is controlled via the bus. For me, Trifecta was able to figure it out.


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

Jsjr56 said:


> What is the difference between tuners that have more customers and tunners who have a little less customers





Blasirl said:


> Sorry I missed that. Before I had any understanding of what I was doing I stumbled across the 60lb injector vs/42lb injector dilema. Before you could not get the 60lb injectors tuned so it was a major stumbling block. Did Jerry say he was able to tune for them? At one time he said he could not.
> 
> To tune for them you need to understand the fuel pump and how it is controlled via the bus. For me, Trifecta was able to figure it out.


nah I need the 60lb injectors I was trying to get more psi out of my 42lb injectors than it can give out


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Jsjr56 said:


> nah I need the 60lb injectors I was trying to get more psi out of my 42lb injectors than it can give out


Personally I would never recommend 42's on a flex fuel kit ( as you said you had ) ....bigger is better in this case 42's youll be stretching those injectors well over 80%


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

get the siemens youll be laughing!! and keep me posted!


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Personally I would never recommend 42's on a flex fuel kit ( as you said you had ) ....bigger is better in this case 42's youll be stretching those injectors well over 80%


Yeaaa I didnt think I was gonna go flex fuel as soon as I did so I guess I’ll be eating the cost of the injectors and just have to get some 60lb now


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Jsjr56 said:


> Yeaaa I didnt think I was gonna go flex fuel as soon as I did so I guess I’ll be eating the cost of the injectors and just have to get some 60lb now


oh your gunna love the 60's with your current setup! keep the 42's for spare but I feel ya thats an easy $200 ( CDN ) right there


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Sorry I missed that. Before I had any understanding of what I was doing I stumbled across the 60lb injector vs/42lb injector dilema. Before you could not get the 60lb injectors tuned so it was a major stumbling block. Did Jerry say he was able to tune for them? At one time he said he could not.
> 
> To tune for them you need to understand the fuel pump and how it is controlled via the bus. For me, Trifecta was able to figure it out.


He tuned for it now I’m chucking white smoke cause pcv 😂 gotta love it


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jsjr56 said:


> He tuned for it now I’m chucking white smoke cause pcv 😂 gotta love it


Start by ordering a fix kit. Most people use the V3.4 kit. If you plan on adding a throttle body spacer for a boost gauge etc., one of the older versions will be what you need. 

*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*

PVC Intake Manifold Failure letter from Chevrolet
Special Coverage - Camshaft Cover Replacement - (Jul 28, 2020) #N202299080


How-To: Remove 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L Intake Manifold
How-To: GM 1.4L LUV/LUJ PCV Fix Kit V2 Install
How-To: GM 1.4L LUV/LUJ PCV Fix Kit V1 Install
www.cruzekits.com
*V3.4+ GM 1.4L Turbo PCV Fix/Upgrade Kit - CruzeKits.com*


Depending on the other symptoms
How-To: Replace the Valve/Camshaft Cover (1.4L Turbo)
How-To: 1.4L Gen 1 front crankshaft seal replacement
How-To: Replace CPASV (Camshaft Position Actuator Solenoid Valve) Seals
How-To: Charge pipe clean - up.
How-To: Change the Oil Cooler Seals

_2011-2016_ Cruze Limited 1.4L PCV System Explained


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Start by ordering a fix kit. Most people use the V3.4 kit. If you plan on adding a throttle body spacer for a boost gauge etc., one of the older versions will be what you need.
> 
> *2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*
> 
> ...


Why would I need a older version if I want to add a boost gauge (I already have one and after I get this done I’m doing meth injection) I have a spacer and have had it way before this I’ve gone threw 3 pcv pipes with it and just added a catch can and 60lb injectors and that’s when I started getting major white smoke


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Start by ordering a fix kit. Most people use the V3.4 kit. If you plan on adding a throttle body spacer for a boost gauge etc., one of the older versions will be what you need.
> 
> *2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*
> 
> ...


And I just took apart my front end and seen my hot side intercooler pipe was getting chewed up on the top of the pipe and a little on the inside where it tightens up on the turbo and also noticed there’s a decent amount of oil in that pipe and my charge pipe to my throttle body


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jsjr56 said:


> Why would I need a older version if I want to add a boost gauge (I already have one and after I get this done I’m doing meth injection) I have a spacer and have had it way before this I’ve gone threw 3 pcv pipes with it and just added a catch can and 60lb injectors and that’s when I started getting major white smoke


Use whatever version you want. As far as the fix, they all do the same thing. The spacer just allows for additional ports. One of mine is used with the Bonono check valve which is much more durable, but harder to install.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jsjr56 said:


> And I just took apart my front end and seen my hot side intercooler pipe was getting chewed up on the top of the pipe and a little on the inside where it tightens up on the turbo and also noticed there’s a decent amount of oil in that pipe and my charge pipe to my throttle body


How-To: Charge pipe clean - up.


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> How-To: Charge pipe clean - up.


Thanks for all the help I’m gonna look into that fix kit and check valve also I learned my problem is my intake manifold she’s done so imma probably go with bnrs ported intake manifold


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> get the siemens youll be laughing!! and keep me posted!


I got the 60lb off of bnr website I don’t remember which brand but it’s a big difference in the duty cycle the 42lb was at 105% and these are at 65%


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jsjr56 said:


> Thanks for all the help I’m gonna look into that fix kit and check valve also I learned my problem is my intake manifold she’s done so imma probably go with bnrs ported intake manifold


Port your own, it is pretty easy.


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Port your own, it is pretty easy.


Does it get rid of the problems with a blown one cause I’m missing the little nipple? Cause I’ll do it right now 😂


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jsjr56 said:


> Does it get rid of the problems with a blown one cause I’m missing the little nipple? Cause I’ll do it right now 😂


Completely different things. Buy a fix kit from Cruzkits.com to fix the PCV issue before all the other problems that causes before they occur. Porting on the other hand takes away the swirl fins (my made up name) that help emissions and allows a larger area for the air fuel mixture to flow. A number of people have reported that Tune is needed to clear up some accompanying issues with porting, but others say there are no issues. Me personally I am on the tune side.

EDIT:

Just found this:








Ported Intake Manfold, with results


As some of you are aware the factory intake manifold has "tumblers" in the intake runners, they are lips that stick up ~1/4" in the bottom of each runner. The runner on the left is untouched, at the top you'll note the tumbler (intake is upside down), the runner on the right has been ported...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Completely different things. Buy a fix kit from Cruzkits.com to fix the PCV issue before all the other problems that causes before they occur. Porting on the other hand takes away the swirl fins (my made up name) that help emissions and allows a larger area for the air fuel mixture to flow. A number of people have reported that Tune is needed to clear up some accompanying issues with porting, but others say there are no issues. Me personally I am on the tune side.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


Bet I’ll have to look into it thanks again, I have it fully tuned three bnr so i should be able to use the ported on the new tune he just sent over


----------



## Jimster480 (11 mo ago)

What kind of power does a setup like this make? What kind of gas mileage does it have? Can you run E85 and Gas (true Flex Fuel) without issue?


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

Jimster480 said:


> What kind of power does a setup like this make? What kind of gas mileage does it have? Can you run E85 and Gas (true Flex Fuel) without issue?


Should be right around 330whp and I get 189 miles to my tank you can run full E85 and just regular 91 or a mix no problem as long as you have a tune for it but I brake parts faster than I can upgrade parts


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Jsjr56 said:


> Should be right around 330whp and I get 189 miles to my tank you can run full E85 and just regular 91 or a mix no problem as long as you have a tune for it but I brake parts faster than I can upgrade parts


you mean 230?


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> you mean 230?


305 of engine torque 330whp 375hp to the flywheel ***


----------



## Jimster480 (11 mo ago)

Jsjr56 said:


> 305 of engine torque 330whp 375hp to the flywheel but again nice try


Wow, that isn't much power to have spent 20k on it.... I think I'll stick to my SS and leave this as the gas mileage vehicle. My SS sedan makes 587whp and 562wtq. Mostly stock; just a procharger, injectors, high flow cats, x pipe and resonator. 8.5 psi of boost at peak.


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

Jimster480 said:


> Wow, that isn't much power to have spent 20k on it.... I think I'll stick to my SS and leave this as the gas mileage vehicle. My SS sedan makes 587whp and 562wtq. Mostly stock; just a procharger, injectors, high flow cats, x pipe and resonator. 8.5 psi of boost at peak.


7k on a tranny and than like 4k worth of turbos on it would make sense but aye I’m half the weight than your ss and I’ll take you in a canyon any day


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

Jimster480 said:


> Wow, that isn't much power to have spent 20k on it.... I think I'll stick to my SS and leave this as the gas mileage vehicle. My SS sedan makes 587whp and 562wtq. Mostly stock; just a procharger, injectors, high flow cats, x pipe and resonator. 8.5 psi of boost at peak.


😂 my bad i just noticed u weren’t that kid from the other comment my bad was half asleep when responding if your keeping it for mpg be ready to replace the pcv system and turbos cause those will definitely go bad at one point


----------



## Jimster480 (11 mo ago)

Jsjr56 said:


> 😂 my bad i just noticed u weren’t that kid from the other comment my bad was half asleep when responding if your keeping it for mpg be ready to replace the pcv system and turbos cause those will definitely go bad at one point


Yep, 
I already ordered the PCV stuff. Turbo is fine at the moment, will have to replace it one day. 

As far as the weight of the Cruze; it is 3045-3400lb which is actually around the weight of my G35. However the SS is only around 3980lb so its not even close to half the weight, more like 85% of the weight. Definitely not enough to make up a 2x power differential. The Cruze RS does have decent suspension response, but it is nothing like the SS when it comes to corners. The MagneRide and eLSD just create so much grip it feels like the car is on rails, I'm pretty sure the SS would whip any modded Cruze on back roads or Canyon roads or really any kind of road. Although I'm sure that a lot of the older SS Camaros would get spanked by the Cruze in back roads or Canyon roads because they didn't have things like Magride & eLSD and generally were only good in straight lines. 
I have a Turbo civic also; that car would spank the SS if I ever get around to putting it back together again. It makes ~400WHP but weighs around 2400lb and has really nice gear ratios. However the way it is built now; I could easily turn the power up past 500WHP without much issue. That used to be my fun/project car before I had kids, now its been rotting away the past years as I don't have time to work on it :/

Anyway I wish you the best of luck with your Cruze, kudos to you for doing something different. I bet people are pretty surprised to see such a quick cruze.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Confrontational









How-To: Install Clutch Accumulator Bypass Mod


How-To: Install Clutch Accumulator Bypass Mod Overview: The clutch on the 2011-2016 Limited Cruze uses two components to soften shifts and protect the drivetrain from beginners. First is the CDV (clutch delay valve, technically a restrictor), which limits clutch fluid flow. This is done to...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Jsjr56 said:


> 😂 no im into people who know nothing about my car to take multiple seats and don’t try and say sum completely incorrect


I’ll wait here for the dyno charts chief. Can’t believe I struck a nerve that bad, it’s almost like you’re telling a fib. You have a bad temper it seems.


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

330 hp ?!? [emoji1787][emoji23] 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

stormtrooper15 said:


> 330 hp ?!? [emoji1787][emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


My wastegate,intercooler and recirculating valve went out literally day before my appointment so I’m waiting on my parts I’ll post my sheet here to shut you grown ass men the **** up, don’t worry tho my favorite American pass time is proving dickheads wrong so don’t worry I’ll have a dyno sheet here once my part comes in.(I’m not responding till than cause it’s not worth the time going back and forth with no life having people)


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Hold up. What are your mods, @Jsjr56 ? And how much power are you making? I'm not going to read through all you arguments.

That being said, @Thebigzeus , @Jsjr56 , play nice. I only going to warn you once. You might want to re-read the forum rules and guidelines....


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

JLL said:


> Hold up. What are your mods, @Jsjr56 ? And how much power are you making? I'm not going to read through all you arguments.
> 
> That being said, @Thebigzeus , @Jsjr56 , play nice. I only going to warn you once. You might want to re-read the forum rules and guidelines....


My datalogs read 301ft/lb of torque I did the mathematics to find engine hp and it said 350 which even if it was the actual power would lose a lot in the drivetrain but I’m waiting for parts to dyno it so I can get actual numbers,I’m also not trying to be argumentative I just don’t like people talking about something they haven’t sat in,driven,worked on,or modded and literally the cruze has the most hate inside the community but when I go to meets with stangs and 350z and 240s and all that I get major compliments and if I say I’m guessing 300whp and they’ve seen it drive I’ve had ppl say exactly “yea it’s believable maybe a little less” and now I’m up to around 30-32psi when i race to make sure I put as much down. Apologies if I broke any of the forms rules I didn’t even know there was any I’ll look right now 
Here’s my mods 

K&n typhoon intake
Zzp Throttle body spacer
Zzp flex fuel kit
Bnr intake manifold spacer
Bnr ported intake manifold
Bnr tuned semi
Bnr wastegate
Forged recirculating valve
Bnr gtx250 turbo
60lb injectors
Bnr valve springs
Clutch delay bypass x2
Catless dp
Ottp short throw shifter
Ottp shifter bushing​
Zzp race clutch and aluminum flywheel​


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Jsjr56 said:


> My datalogs read 301ft/lb of torque I did the mathematics to find engine hp and it said 350 which even if it was the actual power would lose a lot in the drivetrain but I’m waiting for parts to dyno it so I can get actual numbers,I’m also not trying to be argumentative I just don’t like people talking about something they haven’t sat in,driven,worked on,or modded and literally the cruze has the most hate inside the community but when I go to meets with stangs and 350z and 240s and all that I get major compliments and if I say I’m guessing 300whp and they’ve seen it drive I’ve had ppl say exactly “yea it’s believable maybe a little less” and now I’m up to around 30-32psi when i race to make sure I put as much down. Apologies if I broke any of the forms rules I didn’t even know there was any I’ll look right now
> Here’s my mods
> 
> K&n typhoon intake
> ...


You're mods are similar to what mine were before I bought the big turbo. I had the V3 which tapped out at 240 HP. The GTX250 flows more than the V3. I can see ~ 300 ft/lbs torque at the flywheel with your setup. How did you calculate the peak HP?

Peak torque and peak HP don't occur anywhere close to the same RPM on most turbocharged engines.


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

My list

Injen cold air intake 
Trifecta elite tune 
Forge motorsports wastegate 
Forge motorsports bypass valve 
ZZP catless down pipe 
ZZP catless midpipe 
Trubendz 2.5 catless exhaust 
Vibrant performance resonator 
ZZP V3 turbo 
ZZP 60lb injectors
MSD coil 
BNR manifold spacer 

I'm around 225hp but maybe I just need some stickers to get to 330hp. 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

JLL said:


> You're mods are similar to what mine were before I bought the big turbo. I had the V3 which tapped out at 240 HP. The GTX250 flows more than the V3. I can see ~ 300 ft/lbs torque at the flywheel with your setup. How did you calculate the peak HP?
> 
> Peak torque and peak HP don't occur anywhere close to the same RPM on most turbocharged engines.


It’s torque x rpm divided by 5252 so mine would be 301 x 6500/5252 cause I don’t like going past 6500-7k rpms I did it all with just the mathematic formula for hp and been seeing a lot of people on other forms say this is pretty accurate way of estimating and I’ve noticed the gtx250 can handle a lot of psi so I’m trying to push just as much threw all this as possible


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Jsjr56 said:


> It’s torque x rpm divided by 5252 so mine would be 301 x 6500/5252 cause I don’t like going past 6500-7k rpms I did it all with just the mathematic formula for hp and been seeing a lot of people on other forms say this is pretty accurate way of estimating and I’ve noticed the gtx250 can handle a lot of psi so I’m trying to push just as much threw all this as possible


Did the 301 ft-lbs of torque occur at 6,500 RPM?

The formula that you gave is used to find a specific horsepower given a specific torque at a specific RPM.

This is just from my experiences but peak torque for me occurred at 4,000 RPM with the V3. So for my situation HP would be calculated using (peak torque x 4,000)/5252.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm going to close this thread, as it has turned into big argument that serves no purpose. @Jsjr56 , if you still need your original question answered, please create a new thread.


----------

